# Belgard Solicitors



## Bambi2017 (6 Nov 2020)

Hi all... looking for some advice on how to proceed here... received a notice for claim from Belgard Solicitor on behalf of Avant for credit card debit. It was dated April but only received by registered post.. do I speak to a solicitor? Write a letter? Guidance would be appreciated


----------



## Jim2007 (6 Nov 2020)

If you owe the money, then pay the debt.  If not, then tell us the nature of the issue so that people can give you an informed opinion.


----------



## demoivre (9 Nov 2020)

Bambi2017 said:


> Hi all... looking for some advice on how to proceed here... received a notice for claim from Belgard Solicitor on behalf of Avant for credit card debit. It was dated April but only received by registered post.. do I speak to a solicitor? Write a letter? Guidance would be appreciated



If you are not going to defend the claim there is no point in employing a solicitor.

If you have a valid defence such as you don't owe the money, or the matter is statute barred, then you will need to enter an appearance ( intention to defend) and a defence to the court. In this circumstance a solicitor may be of benefit to you.


----------

